
Quora will be bigger than Twitter - gaiusparx
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/social-media/8238788/Quora-will-be-bigger-than-Twitter.html
======
kongqiu
Twitter is a communication platform. Quora is awesome for many things right
now, but in no way does carry the impact of Twitter. If Quora maintains its
quality, I guess it could become a "Davos-lite" of the interwebs, but that's
still not the game-changer Twitter is.

